# Brandon Rios vs Diego Chaves & Sergey Kovalev vs Blake Caparello & Vargas vs Novikov RBR



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Under card has started a while back.
Link here http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...affiliateId=&fight_key=2014_08_02_rios_chaves


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


>


I thought the two cards were aired separately... my bad. I'll edit the thread title.
Thanks man.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Them Bones said:


> I thought the two cards were aired separately... my bad. I'll edit the thread title.
> Thanks man.


no prob man. HBO has been backing Kovalev lately. I believe this is his 3rd fight now with them


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

might need a new link the other one has finished


----------



## drozzy (Jun 20, 2013)

Which one is the main event, the war or the mismatch?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

When does this card start. At the top of the hour?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

The undercard is on. Jessie Magdaleno vs. Carlos Rodriguez


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jess won the first round and just knock the dude down and is whipping his ass.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> might need a new link the other one has finished


Sorry about the late reply mate.

http://www.toprank.tv/shared/flash/...affiliateId=&fight_key=2014_08_02_rios_chaves


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jesse keeps his hand way too low. He's got a decent skill set, but He can fight the way he is fighting against a decent fighter.

20-17 magdaleno


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Jesse's got a nice jab when he suses it. He's trying to set up a right cross with the jab, but his punches are telegraphed. Rodriguez is a ham-n-egger who is just here to give Magdeleno rounds. Jess is just working on technique and seemingly patience.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Does Merchants Box Nation contract require that he be inebriated during the fight cards? :lol: The man can barely speak, and it's just the undercard.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

So I have to simmer with Jesse Vargas huh? Fine....The 2 main course meals with leave me content


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Jessie Magdaleno wins by TKO7 after the ref steps in and stops it.


----------



## shenmue (Aug 4, 2012)

drozzy said:


> Which one is the main event, the war or the mismatch?


Its Jessie, then Kov then Rios. UK fans Remember that Boxnation is not showing the Kov fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vargas is terrible. I hate having to watch his fight, but oh well.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rios career is going to end tonight.
I feel for him.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i like brandon tonight


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

http://ibrod.tv/hbo-tv-online.html


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If chavess comes with what he came with against thurman he is KO'nig Rios badly.

jessie vargas has to be one of the worst prospects ever


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I keep waiting for Vargas to lose...hope its tonight. Might as well get exposed now.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn, Buffer's suit is fresh as hell


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I keep waiting for Vargas to lose...hope its tonight. Might as well get exposed now.


I had him losing his last fight against Khabib


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Novikov is fat.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Rios career is going to end tonight.
> I feel for him.


Not at all, he is actually gonna have the best win of his career tonight.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn it. Why isnt there any lines open for the Rios fight!?!? I think he loses tonight and I heard he was a good favorite. Anyone else know what the actual odds are now?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

B-Hop doing what the rapist won't, step up and fight the man.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

FloydPatterson said:


> I had him losing his last fight against Khabib


Yea that was recently, he was even worse in that fight than I anticipated. Its gotta end im tired of seeing him.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Damn it. Why isnt there any lines open for the Rios fight!?!? I think he loses tonight and I heard he was a good favorite. Anyone else know what the actual odds are now?


-170 Rios


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Chavez is going to be exhausted by the 8th if the old rios is here tonight


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

"All wins by victory" LOL!


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Is that Ismael salas with Vargas?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Damn it. Why isnt there any lines open for the Rios fight!?!? I think he loses tonight and I heard he was a good favorite. Anyone else know what the actual odds are now?


rios -150 to -160


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Wow there's no play-by-play for the Kovalev fight


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It surprising that Ward hasn't been stripped. He hasn't defended his title in over a year.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Love Andre as a commentator. Him and Paulie both do a great job of explaining technical things clearly.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Vargas' jab looking as good as Dirrells from last night


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

FloydPatterson said:


> Chavez is going to be exhausted by the 8th if the old rios is here tonight


Chaves can box and has heavy hands and a good chin. the boxing and heavy hands are kryptonite for every version of Rios.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Yep, Ismael Salas


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> It surprising that Ward hasn't been stripped. He hasn't defended his title in over a year.


8 months since the Rodriguez fight, actually.

All champs should be stripped if they don't fight for a year, though. I agree.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Chaves can box and has heavy hands and a good chin. the boxing and heavy hands are kryptonite for every version of Rios.


he was kd and almost kod by one omar weiss

the same weiss who had been (t)kod five times prior to his fight with chaves and was 40 years-old


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Who is this Russian? Any good? Whats his record?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I got my v-money on Chaves tonight.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Vargas look sharp, good jab


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

quincy k said:


> he was almost kod by one omar weiss
> 
> the same weiss who had been (t)kod five time prior to his fight with chaves and was 40 years-old


And Rios was out boxed by fucking Mike Alvarado, lets not forgot the Abril embarassment. much like ruslan he simply can not deal with movement, plus he is moving up again.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Can Vargas keep it up? 
Nope


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> 8 months since the Rodriguez fight, actually.
> 
> All champs should be stripped if they don't fight for a year, though. I agree.


He should have been stripped for fighting Rodriquez.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Vargas looks sharp, why all the hate?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> And Rios was out boxed by fucking Mike Alvarado, lets not forgot the Abril embarassment. much like ruslan he simply can not deal with movement, plus he is moving up again.


If I'm training Chaves, I'm following the Alvarado 2 plan. Circle and bomb, circle and bomb.

This is going to be a good fight.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Vargas looking pretty sharp tonight. Surprising.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> And Rios was out boxed by fucking Mike Alvarado, lets not forgot the Abril embarassment. much like ruslan he simply can not deal with movement, plus he is moving up again.


chaves just had 15 hours of travel, then slept in the daytime as opposed to his normal sleep pattern at night and then made weight

all in the last 48 hours.

if he beats rios then brandon needs to retire if he can no longer make 140


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Novakoff landing nice left hands repeatedly


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> He should have been stripped for fighting Rodriquez.


Undefeated, highly ranked challenger. Not a great win, but hardly strip worthy. This was no Mario Veit rematch.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

saul_ir34 said:


> Damn it. Why isnt there any lines open for the Rios fight!?!? I think he loses tonight and I heard he was a good favorite. Anyone else know what the actual odds are now?


Betfair still have it up.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Vargas must keep the jab going


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> He should have been stripped for fighting Rodriquez.


Erod was his mandatory at the time, how could you strip him for fighting his mandatory? LOL


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

John David Jackson has the best hair in boxing.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Salas is an excellent trainer, has been in Rigo and Gamboas corner.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Nice to see Jen Mateo in action. She's definitely worth losing half of what you own.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I get the feeling Chavez would beat Rios but now he won't because of the visa distractions


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vargas folding like usual


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Vargas is fighting a good fight. That Russian is a strong mofo.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> John David Jackson has the best hair in boxing.


It is most definitely Ordell Robbie-esque.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

How come letterman gave novokov the last round?


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

great shot vargas. rocked his opponent for a short while. tough opponent


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> How come letterman gave novokov the last round?


He was the guy moving forward. Landed punches were close in total.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

No one struggles and less than elite opposisition as much as Vargas and tehy still keep the hype train going. Does this dude have pictures of people?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Erod was his mandatory at the time, how could you strip him for fighting his mandatory? LOL


I'm just hating. :lol: I don't like Rodriquez.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The Sweet Science said:


> It is most definitely Ordell Robbie-esque.


Wish I could grow my hair like that, it would take me decades.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Vargas just may get stopped at this rate


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I'm just hating. :lol: I don't like Rodriquez.


Where is that dude now anyway? Did he just quit after that? LOL


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> No one struggles and less than elite opposisition as much as Vargas and tehy still keep the hype train going. Does this dude have pictures of people?


"Hes a future star" "Fighting in front of his hometown fans". It really needs to end tonight.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Round 5 is the first rd I give to the russian


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Undefeated, highly ranked challenger. Not a great win, but hardly strip worthy. This was no Mario Veit rematch.


I know he was a highly ranke. I just don't like Rodriquez and never thought he was a worthy challenger.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Ward just ignored Jim's bullshit card for GRJ and Loma. LOL


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm not paying rapt attention (Angel game going). Looks like it should be close on the cards, 4-2 ish. 

How ow you guys have it?


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Where is that dude now anyway? Did he just quit after that? LOL


He was never that good. I remember saying something about how bad he was on ESB, and IB got pissed at me and kind of spazzed out for a minute. :lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Holyfield like recovery powers? Try Vargas doesn't have heavy hands.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> He was never that good. I remember saying something about how bad he was on ESB, and IB got pissed at me and kind of spazzed out for a minute. :lol:


When it took home town cooking for him to when again one of Pryor's kids I knew he was shit..

--
Vargas is a stupid boxer


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Pacquiao-Novikov in Russia


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> He was never that good. I remember saying something about how bad he was on ESB, and IB got pissed at me and kind of spazzed out for a minute. :lol:


Hes a New England guy. Outside IB and Micky Ward, they all suck.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

4-2 Vargas...Vargas looks gassed, maybe Novikovs body work


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Holyfield like recovery powers?* Try Vargas doesn't have heavy hands*.


You got THAT right.

Vargas has always had lousy punching technique. He doesn't use his opposite arm or torso at all, he just throws from his shoulder. Terrible.

He makes up for it with skills & aggression, but I don't understand what his trainer is doing to earn a paycheck.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I've often wondered why Bob didn't choose to promote the exciting Magdeleno brother more than Vargas. One if the brothers is damn fun to watch, perfect for undercards.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Cableaddict said:


> You got THAT right.
> 
> Vargas has always had lousy punching technique. He doesn't use his opposite arm or torso at all, he just throws from his shoulder. Terrible.
> 
> He makes up for it with skills & aggression, but I don't understand what his trainer is doing to earn a paycheck.


Russian dudes trainer has been on point whole fight


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Vargas looks like he has a little Victor Ortiz in him, and by that I meant a mental midget.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> You got THAT right.
> 
> Vargas has always had lousy punching technique. He doesn't use his opposite arm or torso at all, he just throws from his shoulder. Terrible.
> 
> He makes up for it with skills & aggression, but I don't understand what his trainer is doing to earn a paycheck.


i had that same bad habit of sliding my ass out as the shot was landing. Trying to hit and move at the same time. Was mental, trying to avoid punishment because I knew I wasn't a banger. Made the lack of power worse,though. Had to learn to mix punch speeds and angles.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

got a even fight now.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

If Vargas doesn't re establish his jab he's gonna lose this fight. Can't go " a la mexicana" against this dude.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

This is a good fight! Is Vargas starting to fade?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> This is a good fight! Is Vargas starting to fade?


Not really, I cant stand him but hes not really fading. Just not impressing at all.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> This is a good fight! Is Vargas starting to fade?


Yeah, I'm liking this.

Vargas is fading. Still landing nice looking combos though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Hes a New England guy. Outside IB and Micky Ward, they all suck.


Now don't be a ******. I'm from New England. :lol:


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Nevermind, Vargas is done in his corner


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vargas pure bitch mode. LOL Who ever said he is like Vic and mentally weak I agree 100%


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> Now don't be a ******. I'm from New England. :lol:


:rofl Just my luck. I'll be dealing with the pink hat nation this week, those douche bags irritate me t no end.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Ward is correct when he says that the body shots were hurting Vargas. Jesse started getting tentative when the Novikov started putting in work on the body.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> If Vargas doesn't re establish his jab he's gonna lose this fight. Can't go " a la mexicana" against this dude.


WTF he's not even throwing how can you call that "a la mexicana"? No mames


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

boidy shots killing Bargas


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Vargas pure bitch mode. LOL Who ever said he is like Vic and mentally weak I agree 100%


 Yup right here :goodDid you see him in the corner? Looked so defeated for a guy probably up on the cards.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> WTF he's not even throwing how can you call that "a la mexicana"? No mames


Stiff poor head movement is what I mean, no mames tu cabron


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Close fight. Could go either way.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

+2 Novikov

Novikov killing Vargas, sadly jesse will most likely get the hometown call again


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Lampley with a good call. Novikov does punch at the target, not through it. His shots could be heavier. 

Feels a a little dirty giving Lamos that much credit.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

HBO already setting up a robbery. Novakov needs both of these rounds.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Vargas is ready to go.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Novikov lands a nice left to the head of Vargas and Lamps said nice body shot. LOL


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I have Novikov ahead, but he needs this round to clinch it.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Vargars legs weak in 11th


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Glen Trowbridge, that bastion of integrity!

I wonder what score he filled in this morning?


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

"You knock this kid down, you get to face Pacquiao in front of the Politburo"


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Glen Trowbridge, that bastion of integrity!
> 
> I wonder what score he filled in this morning?


The one Bob told him to score, of course.

Hes es just there to enjoy a nice night out at this point.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If they give Vargas this fight, he'll have 4 unofficial losses.
Dude is just sub par


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

You will hear at least one 118 score for Vargas.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

115-113 Novikov

The judges will find a way to give a MD to Vargas, based of that flurry he threw in round 12 that hit nothing but gloves and arms


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Thiss might be a robbery.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

You can tell Vargas thinks this was Gatti vs. Ward. Ok im done hating on the kid.atsch


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

118-111
118-111
117-111

UD to Jessie Vargas


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Disgraceful scorecards


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> You will hear at least one 118 score for Vargas.


Lmao called it :deal fucking hilarious.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> You will hear at least one 118 score for Vargas.


LOL


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

WOW Thats just flagrant


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> Stiff poor head movement is what I mean, no mames tu cabron


Jajaja, tu eres el que sale con mamadas. Jesse didn't do much of anything in those later rounds, head movement wasn't the only thing he was lacking. That body work paid off for Novikov.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

118-111
117 - 111
UD...Jesse Vargas WTF

Vargas is dog shit and those refs are corrupt


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> You will hear at least one 118 score for Vargas.


unbelievable :lol:


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

118-111? Why even have the fight if the cards are already filled out?

utter bullshit from Bob's cronies. Moreretti, Trowbridge. In the pocket.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Wow. That was definately a robbery. Terribe, terrible decision.


----------



## Archer (May 26, 2013)

Russian guy never had a chance


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Was only able to tune in for the last round. Was it a text-book robbery?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

who'd you guys have winning? Ended up with a draw myself.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Idk why im laughing, they are fucking with peoples lives here. This is how these guys make a living and you are robbing them. Smh.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

They are going to continue to keep Vargas from hard hitters


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

not a robbery....but he got overpaid.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Putin just called Obama regarding the scorecards, he's really upset. Troops are moving now close to Ukraine.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That was shameful. Vargas must have made a deal with the devil.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

I think Jesse won 115-113, but 118 is a disgrace.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Side note, Hard Knocks is a great show.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Any fight with Glenn Trowbridge as a judge and the fix is in, I didnt score that fight but I know all about Trowbridge corrupt as fuck.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

If magic saves your life, its time to end it.


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

ridiculous scorecards.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Side note, Hard Knocks is a great show.


 I end up watching it every year. I start rooting for guys to make the team, can't help it.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If magic saves your life, its time to end it.


:lol: harsh


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Rooster said:


> Was only able to tune in for the last round. Was it a text-book robbery?


The fight was close and could have gone either way, but the scores were so far apart, the Russian guy had no chance at all. I had it 115-113 Novikov.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Caparello going night night in 3 or less


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Vargas lost that..


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> If magic saves your life, its time to end it.


:rofl


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

roys entrance was pretty cool.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Can't believe Jones fought two weeks ago. Nobody even knew or mentioned it.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

B-Hop is gonna school Kovalev.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

"P4P King of the 90's"

Fuck sake that is 2 decades ago and the guy fought the other week. Someone needs to retire RJJ cause he's not going to do it himself.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Time for one where the scorecards won't matter. Anyone seen Caparello? Is he good enough to make this competitive?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> B-Hop is gonna school Kovalev.


B-Hop going to sleep, its over for him


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Poor Allen Green. Seems like a nice guy yet he's everybody's "notable win."


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I love this branding, by the way. It's perfect. Style wise, his speaking "I must crush you," everything.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

anyone know Kovalev's walk out music?


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

wow a female ref


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> The fight was close and could have gone either way, but the scores were so far apart, the Russian guy had no chance at all. I had it 115-113 Novikov.


Kinda what I figured reading the comments. Shame, cause Vargas is entertaining and could make for some good matchups but it looking more and more like he's never going be anything more than B-level.


----------



## Peter Barlow (Jun 4, 2013)

Referee Sparkle Lee LOL


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Whose this Cleverlys Twin?


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sparkle has outperformed her name.
She should be on a pole with that name.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> I end up watching it every year. I start rooting for guys to make the team, can't help it.


Oh me too...the undrafted free agent. Sucks you in lol


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

FFS Julie fucking Lederman.

They really went the extra mile to get all the shittiest judges they could didn't they?


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Peter Barlow said:


> Referee Sparkle Lee LOL


Built in stripper/porn name if I er ever seen one.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Great job picking the smallest, most terrified looking female ref available.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Time for one where the scorecards won't matter. Anyone seen Caparello? Is he good enough to make this competitive?


saw him against arron pryor jr.

yeah maybe competative, a bit cute, a bit of pop and finds some good angles. i just feel that kovalev will walk him down too quick.


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Female reffing two huge guys...smh


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Roy "Ohhhh shiiii" White Chocolate Capo!


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Go on sonn!!!!


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

WTF!!!!!!


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Woah dere boy!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Down goes Kovalev!!!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Oh me too...the undrafted free agent. Sucks you in lol


Lol. We have the Mr. irrelevant dinner and festivities down here. It's a pretty big deal. Google it some day. Raises some decent money.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

and people think Adonis Stevenson has no shot vs Kovalev?


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

10-8 of course but kovalev didnt look too phased


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

10-8 guy whose about to get KTFO.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

LOL @ Roy shitting on B-Hop.

Max: B-Hop seeing flaws in Kovalevl
Roy: I don't know if he sees them, but he is trying


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Credit to Caparello, he didn't come to lay down.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-8 Capricorn.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

So to be fair, legit knockdown. Decent pop for a guy with 6ko's


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Caparello could win all 12 rounds and score knockdowns in all of them and Main Events will still find a way to rob him.....

Plus a female ref for Light Heavyweights...?

Thanks Kathy Duva


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and people think Adonis Stevenson has no shot vs Kovalev?


Fir me, it's a mental thing. Adonis preys on the weak. I dnt thnk he mentally handles a true tough guy standing in front if him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Kovalev's glass mandible is irrefutable. :lol:


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Yep just like I said 3 or less


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Glass body.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

that power is foreal. Very accurate too


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bhop going night night


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

What a bum.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Reminds me of when the science teacher fed a snake a mouse. You knew what would happen.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> saw him against arron pryor jr.
> 
> y*eah maybe competative, a bit cute, a bit of pop and finds some good angles. i just feel that kovalev will walk him down too quick*.


i called it perfectly....first time evah i will add.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

no women refs please FFS!


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> and people think Adonis Stevenson has no shot vs Kovalev?


Caparello caught Kovalev by surprise, from waaaay outside & with the help of his extremely long reach. (and from the lefty stance.)

Stevenson can't fight for shit from the outside.

Additionally, Kovalev mostly pulled away from that punch. He only went down because Caparello stepped on his foot.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That guy is a fucking bum. That shit looked staged.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

That Aussie is like a Cleverly/ Rees hybrid


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bhop going night night


We can only hope so.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Good stuff from Kovalev. Wasn't hurt by the punch, clearly. More of a balance issue. Stayed composed and got back to the gameplan.

Disappointed with the anti-climatic stoppage though. Doesn't do much for Kovalev's popularity.


----------



## itsmeagain (May 24, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> no women refs please FFS!


:deal


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Reminds me of when the science teacher fed a snake a mouse. You knew what would happen.


:rofl


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Light heavyweight division has piss poor depth, entire division goes about 5 quality fighters deep


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Reminds me of when the *science teacher fed a snake a mouse.* You knew what would happen.


WHAT?


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Kd was surprising but all Kovalevs fault. He took a low blow and tried to reset himself too close to Blake. However he was being stepped on at the time of the punch.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think Kovalev does not have the best of chins. Not because of this fight, but he can be kayoed.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

And so prime Kovalev ages another 6 months. waiting for a top opponent to grow the balls to face him.


@$#%@[email protected]%#


Kentucky Fried Stevenson wasn't even at this fight?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Caparello caught Kovalev by surprise, from waaaay outside & with the help of his extremely long reach. (and from the lefty stance.)
> 
> Stevenson can't fight for shit from the outside.
> 
> Additionally, Kovalev mostly pulled away from that punch. He only went down because Caparello stepped on his foot.


yeah, I don't think it's hard to imagine Stevenson dropping Kovalev with a straight left by surprise


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Kovalev's straight right to the body is huge weapon. It's like a hit-seeking missile for the solar plexus.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> I think Kovalev does not have the best of chins. Not because of this fight, but he can be kayoed.


Hopkins would stop him


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah, I don't think it's hard to imagine Stevenson dropping Kovalev with a straight left by surprise


Not from the outside. No chance.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> WHAT?


Small, country town. He also had a huge boa and fed it a rabbit. That took longer than this fight, though.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> no women refs please FFS!


She didn't do too bad.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

Don't know why people are questioning his chin because of this. The only thing hurt was his pride.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Not from the outside. No chance.


yeah Stevenson is much better from the inside :beer


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

BHop jumps on HBO broadcast.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

KOTF said:


> Hopkins would stop him


I highly doubt, that, but Adonis has a chance, as long as he doesn't fight Kovalev the way he fought Fana.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Max needs to let Roy talk to Bhop


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

B-Hop looks great for a 49 year old.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Max needs to let Roy talk to Bhop


Roy seems jealous of B-Hop.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Angel Garcia coined the nickname The Alien for Bhop

Angel Garcia created BHOP


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Hopkins seems so giddy. He thinks it's a gimmie fight.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm really starting to like Kovalev. Great to watch both in and out of the ring.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> Roy seems jealous of B-Hop.


They hate each other and james toney.
Its funny because they are all old as hell and still think they are in their 20s


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

man i *gotta* see that fight :lol:


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

I like Kovalev. His bravado is nice. Calling Stevenson a piece of shit in his last fight :lol: and air humping Cleverly before Knocking him out










He's more genuine to me than triple Gay


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> B-Hop looks great for a 49 year old.


Black don't crack. I think he is vegan, too. Brotha is the epitome of health.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

the woman in Chavez's dressing room does not look like a real human being


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They hate each other and james toney.
> Its funny because they are all old as hell and still think they are in their 20s


And all helped each other make boatloads of money. I'd think that should smooth post fight edges.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

BAD highlight!!!!?!?!?!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> They hate each other and james toney.
> Its funny because they are all old as hell and still think they are in their 20s


I think Roy is jealous because Hopkins is still fighting at a championship level this far into his career. Hopkins still has his wits about him, too. One has to question Roy's sanity, with him fighting when he doesn't have it anymore. Toney just needs to have his license pulled.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

So many of my favorite fights in this clip.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

This fight isn't going past 6.
Chaves putting rios to sleep


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Time to eat and watch. Good night guys.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

The highlight they showed before Barrera/Morales 1 on that telecast waas amazing


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

Chaves by KO


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I though Rios was punchy a few fights ago. He took a bad beating against Pacman, and he may not have much left. I think Rios takes a bad beating in this fight.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Kovalev was dropped by Abbos Atoev in the amateurs. Atoev is no monster puncher but he hits pretty hard.
Anyway, Kovalev was dropped on the basis of a balance knockdown caused by the stepping on the foot. It's nothing to take note of AT ALL.
Kovalev dropped Caparello on a shot that seemed pretty light. I cannot understand how he generates that much power from shots that don't look powerful at all.

I love Kovalev and support him but I'm supporting Bernard to make history.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Sister Sledge said:


> I think Roy is jealous because Hopkins is still fighting at a championship level this far into his career.  Hopkins still has his wits about him, too. One has to question Roy's sanity, with him fighting when he doesn't have it anymore. Toney just needs to have his license pulled.


Bhop is still angry that he knows in his heart when Roy was at his best he wasn't on his level.
toney the same thing.
Roy is mad, I agree, that bhop is still going strong while he is done and Bhop is financially successful while he is stuck still fighting to get money to pay off the IRS.
Same with Toney, jealous at the other two because not only is he shot, but he can't get a job on HBO or a broadcast

They are all legends and HoF and ATGs, but they hate each other when they are all done. Its crazy.

---------

Chaves is trying to impress his girl instead of getting in the zone. LOL


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

Chavez is fragile, he getting ko'd


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Bam Bam!


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

That's so retarded. I'm 0-2 with a conditioning coach atsch. I don't need to go into detail about the stupidity of this statement.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That's so retarded. I'm 0-2 with a conditioning coach atsch. I don't need to go into detail about the stupidity of this statement.


Robert said "He helped us alot, buuuut it wasnt necessary". Like wtf? Haha but still cmon Bam Bam he needs this W.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bhop is still angry that he knows in his heart when Roy was at his best he wasn't on his level.
> toney the same thing.
> Roy is mad, I agree, that bhop is still going strong while he is done and Bhop is financially successful while he is stuck still fighting to get money to pay off the IRS.
> Same with Toney, jealous at the other two because not only is he shot, but he can't get a job on HBO or a broadcast
> ...


To be truthful, Roy was a much more advanced fighter than B-Hop at that time. Roy had a long great amateur career, and was already a great fighter. B-Hop didn't become a great fighter until years later.

Even so, Roy was a more dynamic fighter who would always have the style to beat Hopkins.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Bam Bam is done


----------



## pipe wrenched (Jun 4, 2013)

Damn Rios got enough peeps in his corner? :lol:


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

It's hard to believe that Rios has only lost 2 fights. He seems so damaged.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Sister Sledge said:


> It's hard to believe that Rios has only lost 2 fights. He seems so damaged.


And only his last 2..


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> And only his last 2..


Yep. He's taken so much punishment.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rios runnign in and grabbinggin its over..


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Bhop is still angry that he knows in his heart when Roy was at his best he wasn't on his level.
> toney the same thing.
> Roy is mad, I agree, that bhop is still going strong while he is done and Bhop is financially successful while he is stuck still fighting to get money to pay off the IRS.
> Same with Toney, jealous at the other two because not only is he shot, but he can't get a job on HBO or a broadcast
> ...


there was a scuffle a few years ago with emile griffith and carmen basilio






we will be hearing from this for years to come.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

chaves beating Brandon to the punch. Rios has slow reflexes.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

The thing is, Rios can take twice the punishment Chavez will be able to take. Rios by KO im convinced.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

you can't beat Rios in the pocket. That's why he'd beat Provodnikov also


----------



## Executioner (Jun 4, 2013)

chaves is loading up too much


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

This gon be goood


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Screw it. I'll eat wit one hand. Can't leave you guys for this. 

FOTY candidate for sure.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Definitely what we all expected. If this goes over 7 it has the makings for FOTY!!!


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Chaves. Both guys have gotten in some good shot.

Chaves needs to vary his punches. He's swinging for the fences too much.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Robert said "He helped us alot, buuuut it wasnt necessary". Like wtf? Haha but still cmon Bam Bam he needs this W.


:lol: yeah just a dumb decision


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rios isn't a 147 fighter


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

10-9 Chaves. Close though.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Rios isn't a 147 fighter


Odd, but hrs a tweener. Can't out bang welters, can't make 140


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

JeffJoiner said:


> Odd, but hrs a tweener. Can't out bang welters, can't make 140


Exactly. You saw the drop in power when he moved up to 140 from 135, you know there is going to be a power drop moving up to 147


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

10-9 Rios. 19-19.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

Chaves looks like he needs his second wind already. close round. 

19-19 even.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Bama refuses to do a RBR


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Chaves needs to circle. He'll get hammered standing I. Front if him.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I think chaves has stamina problems.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

The fix is in against Chaves.
Vik is the worse ref in boxing


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

awful point deduction. Rios is coming in with his head everytime


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Fuck 




off


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chaves 2 - 1
He is turning Rios and walking him into some big shots


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Chavez already looked at the clock midway through that round.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

That is bullshit! This was a Chaves round. Now it's 9-9

28-28 even.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Bullshit point deduction. Chaves round otherwise, so i guess that makes it a 9-9 round. 28-28.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

lol the ref warns rios for his head 3 times and doesnt warn Chaves for holding once and then deducts him a point FFS! looks like Rias is getting the special treatment


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

bet Drak will even it up like he always does


----------



## mrtony80 (Jun 8, 2013)

Rios has one hell of a chin.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

3 - 1 Chaves
Dude is copying Mike Alvarado's plan now and doing it better because he is tying him up on the inside.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Chaves round. 38-37 Chaves.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

give Rios any type of movement and he's clueless. I like him as a fighter, but he's fricken garbage. He'd still beat Provodnikov though (yeah I'm repeating myself)


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

10-9 Chaves.

38-37 chaves.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Rios fights are fun, but the commentary is always the same. 

On the outside....
when theres room.... 
But inside Rios is winning.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> bet Drak will even it up like he always does


Winner!


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

both fighters competing for DOTY

Douche of the year


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

DaveyBoyEssexUK said:


> bet Drak will even it up like he always does


:messi


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

ffs atsch atsch atsch


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Sometimes two wrongs do make a right. Well, at least it balanced shit out here. What the fuck you doin' Vic?


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

ha ha ha


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

4 - 1 Chaves
Rios has regressed.
He used to know how to work himself inside, now he just drops his head and bull rushes in.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Rios could use more body work.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

The dreaded Spanish to English conversation, stifling the translator


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

9--9 round

47-46 Chaves.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios the better fighter on the inside but damn, Chaves is attempting to steal rounds by trying to do an Alvarado on Rios. 

Fight him! It's a slugfest, let's do this..

P.S I don't know tbh I've only just started watching this match :lol:


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

10-8 Chaves after the BS deduction. 48-45 Chaves.


----------



## Hands of Iron (Jun 27, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> give Rios any type of movement and he's clueless.


:rofl He's fucking horrendous


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ooh a fight almost broke out there....


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Ref is a joke.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rios's chin is unreal


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

chaves is really giving it to Rios this round. 10-9 Chaves.

57-55 Chaves.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rios isn't going to survive at 147 if he doesn't improve that defense.
Chaves going ham with those rights and even his left is killing him.

5 - 1 Chaves


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Chaves picking Rios off. Rios has an iron chin but gets hit too much.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic better not screw this up.....more than he already has.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Big round for Chaves, brutal round for Rios. 58-54 Chaves.


----------



## saul_ir34 (Jun 8, 2013)

Damn it. Why the hell did bovada pull this line so early!? I knew Chavez would win....


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Hands of Iron said:


> :rofl He's fucking horrendous


He's a great inside fighter but has no idea how to get there :lol:


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

hope chaves gets ktfo. how many fucking times has he clinched, damn.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Does Chavez remind anyone else of Acelino Freitas?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)




----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Abraham said:


> Does Chavez remind anyone else of Acelino Freitas?


Not until you mentioned it. A little.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Rios can do 2 things OK in close, block the straight right with his hand/forearm and parry it away, and almost swipe away left hooks by turning his right shoulder and letting it roll off, pretty sneaky move actually.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

5 - 2 rios finally had a surge
Chaves wasn't able to let his hands go when he had range this round


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Rios round. 67-64 Chaves.


----------



## ~Cellzki~ (Jun 3, 2013)

66-65 Cheves


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

Rios needs to stop hitting on the break, its getting ridiculous


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

I gave Rios that last round 10-9

66-65 Chaves.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

"more bull like"
boxing training people. i need to get a training license


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

atsch


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This is far from a thing of beauty, it's a nightmare to score, but it sure is fun to watch.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

please don't remind me about Pacquiao vs Algieri, HBO atsch


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Drakulich has lost all control of this match.

5 - 3 Chaves


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Rios is coming on....


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

9-9 with the poing deduction.

75-74 Chaves.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Rios forever acting live hes the innocent one pitiful


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

Another round for Chaves following yet another shitty deduction. 76-73 Chaves.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

Pac vs Alfred is PPV ffs :rofl :rofl


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Rios bout to win by DQ


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Damn what a messy fight. :lol: rolling around the place


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Fuck offff


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

wtf, what's he getting DQ'd for


BULLLLLSHITTTTT


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Vic ruined this nigh.
Bullshit ass stoppage.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

CHAVES DQ!!!!

He's Livid!


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

This fight needed Smoger.


----------



## DaveyBoyEssexUK (Jun 8, 2013)

Fucking disgraceful!!!


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

what a joke, American refs.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Chaves should whoop Dracula's ass


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

WTF!?!


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

:rofl I stayed up for this atsch


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Rios wanted out. Foreigner got screwed


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Vic was fucking determined to end this thing. He had a hard on to be the decider.


----------



## FloydPatterson (Jun 4, 2013)

When 2 douchebags collide you have douche synthesis

douche synthesis= Complete fucking disaster


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

yeah frail man in the blue shirt is gonna stop these 2 proffesional fighters.


----------



## Abraham (May 9, 2013)

Jesus Christ...:rolleyes


----------



## poorface (Jun 14, 2013)

Clear event win for Drakulich.


----------



## Juiceboxbiotch (May 16, 2013)

Career worst performance by Vic Drakulich.

Aweful.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chaves didn't even foul, it was Rios fouling on the break when he DQd Chaves. SMH
Drakulich is a shitbag, he did that shit when he let Mares lowblow Agbeko and Moreno


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Won my money. Chavez is dirty.


----------



## Kingboxer (Jul 31, 2012)

What a fuckin mess, should've been a no contest, neither guy deserved to win that one.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Just whoop his ass


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rios won't ever get a rematch against Chaves because he knows he'll get his buns busted


----------



## Sittin Sonny (Jun 10, 2013)

errsta said:


> Rios wanted out. Foreigner got screwed


This.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> This fight needed Smoger.


true that


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

errsta said:


> Rios wanted out. Foreigner got screwed


im pretty sure rios screamed "he bit me" or something like that. vic just jumped in.

i cant believe rios quit


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

American robbery such bullshit. worst decision Ive seen in a while.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Won my money. Chavez is dirty.


I just finished watching, and I agree. Chaves almost broke Rios' neck by DDT'ing him to the fucking canvas. He should've been disqualified for that move.


----------



## Sister Sledge (Oct 22, 2012)

This was unfair and a terrible ending to a bad night of boxing. The terrible decision and this stoppage sucked.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

Rios gonna turn up at Marquee


----------



## Super Kalleb (Aug 19, 2013)

referee is a naughty bum.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Rios is full of shit, dude wasn't thumbing his eyes and you can't lace a motherfucker anymore that is why the tape is on the gloves over the laces.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Rough dirty fight, think the ref took a viagra before the fight or some shit, dude was raging....


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> Rios won't ever get a rematch against Chaves because he knows he'll get his buns busted


why on earth did you pick a guy coming off a 15 hour flight 48 hours before a fight?

you obviously dont bet on boxing and have hot air as opposed to cold cash


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

Well I did say pros were unclassy. Someone holy like Lomachenko entered a construct as dirty and inept like the pros atsch

Welcome to the pros everyone.

.
I'm happy Rios got the win on his resume tbh I didn't want Rios to lose this. Rios is very inept unfortunately, he needs to learn skill. ROBERT GARCIA, WHAT ARE YOU DOING WITH RIOS?


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I just finished watching, and I agree. Chaves almost broke Rios' neck by DDT'ing him to the fucking canvas. He should've been disqualified for that move.


I had it even and obviously im happy I won my bet, but honestly Chavez was dirty as hell.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I just finished watching, and I agree. Chaves almost broke Rios' neck by DDT'ing him to the fucking canvas. He should've been disqualified for that move.


that was part of the reason for the dq


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

artful said:


> American robbery such bullshit. worst decision Ive seen in a while.


Since Froch/Groves?

no need to keep pointing out this ONE bad ref decision happened here.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I just finished watching, and I agree. Chaves almost broke Rios' neck by DDT'ing him to the fucking canvas. He should've been disqualified for that move.


wtf?? atsch stop listening to HBO he did nothing wrong the ref was bad from the start.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> I just finished watching, and I agree. Chaves almost broke Rios' neck by DDT'ing him to the fucking canvas. He should've been disqualified for that move.


seriously. and all.that.clinching.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chaves was robbed outright by a bought and paid for Vik Drakulich


----------



## Xizor1d (Jun 5, 2013)

I never want to see Chavez fight again. Dude is a mess. I also don't like Vic Drakulich as a reff, it could just be me but it seems he kinda instigated that whole thing. Once Chavez got the point taken away it was all down hill.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Chaves ruined that fight. Bad call from the ref, but Chaves only has himself to blame.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

artful said:


> wtf?? atsch stop listening to HBO he did nothing wrong the ref was bad from the start.


You kidding me? Both dudes were dirty but Chavez took it to the next level with the wrestling move.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

artful said:


> wtf?? atsch stop listening to HBO he did nothing wrong the ref was bad from the start.


Dude, you're a good poster, but are you seriously kidding me? That DDT could've fucking broken Rios' neck, and as someone mentioned, the ref most likely disqualified him with that in mind. Yeah, Rios was being a bitch that night, but fuck, that move should've disqualified his ass solely.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Id like to see the scorecards, another reason I bet on Rios is that he would get a close decision. Would like to see em.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

in all fairness to chaves he fought on 48 hours after a 15 hour flight

he fought as good as he could under the circumstanes


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Since Froch/Groves?
> 
> no need to keep pointing out this ONE bad ref decision happened here.


Froch/Groves wasn't as bad as this one. Groves could of been seen as he was out on his feet, this fight I don't know why either fighter was deducted points.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

diego 'the teacher' chaves


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

Chaves true G
Said he he will fight Rios anywhere he wants even in his house


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

The scores weren't rigged. Vic really screwed this up. 

Like a basketball game that gets tough,then the ref calls everything, making it get more out of control and lacking any flow. .


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

artful said:


> Froch/Groves wasn't as bad as this one. Groves could of been seen as he was out on his feet, this fight I don't know why either fighter was deducted points.


You dont know why Chavez was deducted even one point? Ok.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

well at least we have an excellent card next week to look forward to


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Chaves made the fight unbearably ugly. Rios style doesn't help the situation. I am happy for the DQ to be made because this is high level boxing on HBO, not your local club fight night.

Maybe better warnings and referee intervention could of cleaned the fight up a little better.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

artful said:


> Froch/Groves wasn't as bad as this one. Groves could of been seen as he was out on his feet, this fight I don't know why either fighter was deducted points.


This was bad, but not typical of American refs in any way. You're trying to make this sound like its a typical Saturday night in the states.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

rios bottled it.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> well at least we have an excellent card next week to look forward to


Porter vs Brook in two weeks. Picking up my tix Monday.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> You dont know why Chavez was deducted even one point? Ok.


He held a little bit? jesus Wlad would of lost half his fights if that was the case.


----------



## TSOL (Dec 15, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> well at least we have an excellent card next week to look forward to


oh man :lol:

at least porter-brook is just 2 weeks away


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Fuck, Garcia/Salka? atsch

Please, BoxNation, it's a shit, shit fight, and I see on Twitter that the fans are handing Garcia's ass everyday. Seriously, Garcia's Twitter page is full of fans mad as fuck.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

Okay, outty. Some tests, some shit, too much to do.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Porter vs Brook in two weeks. Picking up my tix Monday.


damn you're lucky. I need to get myself out to one of these fights. I was so desperate, I was about to go to Roy Jones vs Alexander a couple years ago :lol:


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

thehook13 said:


> Chaves made the fight unbearably ugly. Rios style doesn't help the situation. I am happy for the DQ to be made because this is high level boxing on HBO, not your local club fight night.
> 
> Maybe better warnings and referee intervention could of cleaned the fight up a little better.


it wasn't that ugly. it was too short punchers going together, they close the gap and after the work inevitably end up in a clinch. rios was just as bad if not worse than chaves, especially if you think which is more dangerous a headbutt or holding on too much.

why are people defending rios, he was doing the more deliberate damage, he was using his head dangerously he was the guy who threw him to the floor. he was the one who was callling him a mothafucker and then told the ref to dq him.

fuck him, he didnt want to know. he used his strength and workrate to pin the guy down but it wasnt working enough.

simples.

there was no need for a dq.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> it wasn't that ugly. it was too short punchers going together, they close the gap and after the work inevitably end up in a clinch. rios was just as bad if not worse than chaves, especially if you think which is more dangerous a headbutt or holding on too much.
> 
> why are people defending rios, he was doing the more deliberate damage, he was using his head dangerously he was the guy who threw him to the floor. he was the one who was callling him a mothafucker and then told the ref to dq him.
> 
> ...


I agree, Rios was bull rushing with his head the whole fight.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

artful said:


> He held a little bit? jesus Wlad would of lost half his fights if that was the case.


He didnt pull him down by the neck harder than is acceptable in boxing? Or shove rios in the face AS vic was breaking them up? Vic was an idiot tonight but you are seriously gonna say not one point? Lol watch boxing dude its a sport not a street fight.


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> it wasn't that ugly. it was too short punchers going together, they close the gap and after the work inevitably end up in a clinch. rios was just as bad if not worse than chaves, especially if you think which is more dangerous a headbutt or holding on too much.
> 
> why are people defending rios, he was doing the more deliberate damage, he was using his head dangerously he was the guy who threw him to the floor. he was the one who was callling him a mothafucker and then told the ref to dq him.
> 
> ...


Chaves has nothing to complain about. NO fighter walks into the ring and expects officials to put up with what we saw. Maybe there was favour for Rios maybe not, referee rightfully had enough of the shit and made a call.


----------



## gyllespie (Jun 17, 2013)

Did Chaves really need all that sneaky nonsense? Seemed like he was avoiding Rios's shots pretty well with movement. He could've won that fight. I don't want to see Rios face another guy who's going to try to outbox him. We know Rios can't box. He's a slugger. Give us a treat and put him in the ring with someone who wants to knock him out. Just make Rios-Provo already. C'mon.


----------



## Uncle Rico (May 24, 2013)

Chaves was continuously locking Rios' arms when the fight was on the inside. Rios, in order to protect his face, couldn't put his head anywhere but Chaves' chest. It was a reasonable thing to do. 

Simply put, Chaves felt the pressure and power early on when they were both exchanging bombs. So he decided to run and spoil.


----------



## Kolya (Mar 30, 2014)

Mexi-Box said:


> I just finished watching, and I agree. Chaves almost broke Rios' neck by DDT'ing him to the fucking canvas. He should've been disqualified for that move.


So I wasn't the only one who saw that and expected Jim Ross to come out of nowhere yelling "DDT!"


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

No one won. Boxing lost.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I don't really know who to blame here. I suppose Rios least of all, he was falling in a lot and lowering his head, but maybe that was to protect himself from Chaves's holding, which while it was pretty excessive, wasn't really anything THAT much different to a lot of move-and-grab tactics we've seen in the past. I also think Vic overreacted too early, and was especially influenced by their heads in the clinch, in which Rios would bull forward with his head, and Chaves would exaggerate by lifting his head straight up as if he were being forced upwards. I think some simple "work out, work out" instructions could have save us a whole lot of problems tonight.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> rios bottled it.


This is boxing not lucha libre.


----------



## Azadi (Jan 28, 2014)

I thought chaves would do better but i was wrong i thought chaves was special.


----------



## artful (May 10, 2013)

khan held more against Peterson than chavez did in this fight and I thought Khan getting deducted in that fight was harsh.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

And again, never pick a fighter who made his name by losing a fight. (Against Thurman) All they showed you in that fight is that they know how to lose, perfect example. Chavez knew how to lose tonight.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> And again, never pick a fighter who made his name by losing a fight. (Against Thurman) All they showed you in that fight is that they know how to lose, perfect example. Chavez knew how to lose tonight.


Thats bullshit. The ref screwed him. Stop trying to justify your pick. Its not like you or anybody expected a dq.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> He didnt pull him down by the neck harder than is acceptable in boxing? Or shove rios in the face AS vic was breaking them up? Vic was an idiot tonight but you are seriously gonna say not one point? Lol watch boxing dude its a sport not a street fight.


when i was taught boxing, we where taught how to put a guy in a grovit if they started to dig their head into your chest. put your lead arm underneath their head and free arm folding under the other arm to put them in a chin lock if you had to protect yourself form them.

this leads back to an arguement back on esb. the lost art of the clinch.


----------



## Tage_West (May 16, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> This is boxing not lucha libre.


i agree with your statement


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Thats bullshit. The ref screwed him. Stop trying to justify your pick. Its not like you or anybody expected a dq.


Absolutely not, no one goes into a fight thinking it will end in a DQ or even a draw. However Rios was winning that round and coming on strong anyways. Don't act like Chavez wasnt dirty either.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Tage_West said:


> when i was taught boxing, we where taught how to put a guy in a grovit if they started to dig their head into your chest. put your lead arm underneath their head and free arm folding under the other arm to put them in a chin lock if you had to protect yourself form them.
> 
> this leads back to an arguement back on esb. the lost art of the clinch.


Clinching is absolutely allowed and needed. I agree, subtle things that make good fighters even better.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Thats bullshit. The ref screwed him. Stop trying to justify your pick. Its not like you or anybody expected a dq.


Says the guy that thought Rios would be outgunned Chavez. Chavez came out guns blazing in the first few rounds and was getting his shit pushed in by Rios on the inside. He tried to keep his distance (which is what he should've done all along) but resorted to hugging and dirty tactics when Brandon got close.

That wrestling move was over the top, I think the ref took that in to consideration when he handed out the DQ.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Says the guy that thought Rios would be outgunned Chavez. Chavez came out guns blazing in the first few rounds and was getting his shit pushed in by Rios on the inside. He tried to keep his distance (which is what he should've done all along) but resorted to hugging and dirty tactics when Brandon got close.
> 
> That wrestling move was over the top, I think the ref took that in to consideration when he handed out the DQ.


Nope i said multiple times it would be a close competitive fight and i didnt know how rios would jandle his power. so nice try. This isnt a 'i told you so' moment because i think the ref fucked up.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Absolutely not, no one goes into a fight thinking it will end in a DQ or even a draw. However Rios was winning that round and coming on strong anyways. Don't act like Chavez wasnt dirty either.


I didnt say he WASNT dirty but rios was headbutting and being dirty too. Nobody is innocent. That dq was BS.


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I didnt say he WASNT dirty but rios was headbutting and being dirty too. Nobody is innocent. That dq was BS.


The problem is that in boxing you have to go 'tit for tat'. This is one on one. While I don't like what the ref did I don't know that he really ever had the power to clean this one up.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> I didnt say he WASNT dirty but rios was headbutting and being dirty too. Nobody is innocent. That dq was BS.


Rios lunged in with his head often and got a point taken away. Chavez was far more dirty in this fight. Shouldnt be a DQ but if anyone was gonna be DQ'd it was Chavez.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> Rios lunged in with his head often and got a point taken away. Chavez was far more dirty in this fight. Shouldnt be a DQ but if anyone was gonna be DQ'd it was Chavez.


I can agree with that


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

Don't know if I would have DQ'd Chaves, but he was fighting dirty as fuck and has no leg to stand on in terms of bitching. Once he couldn't hold, he started the bullshit...Rios is an inside fighter hence the holding was magnified, the eye gouge I couldn't see on the final sequence but obviously the ref did. He had warned them repeatedly, and Chaves had committed this same foul at the end of the previous round. He made the decision to proceed the way he did and paid for it.


----------



## PabstBlueRibbon (Jun 6, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> Don't know if I would have DQ'd Chaves, but he was fighting dirty as fuck and has no leg to stand on in terms of bitching. Once he couldn't hold, he started the bullshit...Rios is an inside fighter hence the holding was magnified, the eye gouge I couldn't see on the final sequence but obviously the ref did. He had warned them repeatedly, and Chaves had committed this same foul at the end of the previous round. He made the decision to proceed the way he did and paid for it.


Agreed, and this is coming from somebody who was hyped to finally see Chaves back. To me it looked like he knew he couldn't handle Rios' inside game and resorted to fouling and flopping.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Nope i said multiple times it would be a close competitive fight and i didnt know how rios would jandle his power. so nice try. This isnt a 'i told you so' moment because i think the ref fucked up.


and you also said,

"And chaves is a monster puncher."

you couldnt even take the time to go to boxrec let alone view the fight i posted for you to find out that chaves couldnt knock down omar weiss, a 40-year-old that had been (t) kod five times prior to fighting chaves

lmao, 19 kos all against argentenian tomato cans and chaves is now a "monster puncher."


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

quincy k said:


> and you also said,
> 
> "And chaves is a monster puncher."
> 
> ...


He sure did but its not an "I told you so" moment, Chavez would've of knocked Rios out if it wasn't for that crazy ref.


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Chaves was winning, but that stupid ref fucked it up. Chaves was robbed.


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> He sure did but its not an "I told you so" moment, Chavez would've of knocked Rios out if it wasn't for that crazy ref.


No its still not an i told you so moment its not like i said rios has no chance. Watch your fucking mouth. And i didnt say chaves wouldve KOd him if not for the ref.

I still say chaves is a big puncher, dunno whats wrong with saying that. Rios' has a cast iron jaw.

So yeah ref fucked up the match big time. Nuff said


----------



## hermit (Jun 4, 2013)

I guess after ramming Rios's head into the canvas Chavez felt he could do anything he wanted and wouldn't get the third point and automatic DQ. I'll watch this fight again tomorrow with an eye towards wondering if Chavez wanted out.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> No its still not an i told you so moment its not like i said rios has no chance. Watch your fucking mouth. And i didnt say chaves wouldve KOd him if not for the ref.
> 
> I still say chaves is a big puncher, dunno whats wrong with saying that. Rios' has a cast iron jaw.
> 
> So yeah ref fucked up the match big time. Nuff said


well, what is the reason why "monster puncher" chaves couldnt ko one omar weiss who had been previously (t)kod five times prior to his fight with "big puncher" diego? in fact the 40-year-old was so unimpressed with the power of chaves that he himself knocked down the monster puncher in the sixth round that was anything but a flash knockdown. weiss with his whopping 30 percent ko ratio again all against argentinian bums(living in a third world country i understand exactly these type of "boxers" that pad records of both weiss and chaves and i can say with close to 100 percent certainity that i could ko 80 percent of these guys myself), imo, could have made a case for actually having beaten diego if you watch the entire fight. again, who exactly has chaves kod to be considered a monster puncher? because he was nowhere near putting down let alone koing weiss, thurman or rios






chaves, and his so-called "monster power," is going to get wrecked at 147

and if he can make the cut to 140 he will get beat down there as well


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

:clap: Drac did a great job DQ'ing the hulkster


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Says the guy that thought Rios would be outgunned Chavez. Chavez came out guns blazing in the first few rounds and was getting his shit pushed in by Rios on the inside. He tried to keep his distance (which is what he should've done all along) but resorted to hugging and dirty tactics when Brandon got close.
> 
> That wrestling move was over the top, I think the ref took that in to consideration when he handed out the DQ.


:yep Tito Santana had no choice but to act like a clown when he felt Rios punch


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> well, what is the reason why "monster puncher" chaves couldnt ko one omar weiss who had been previously (t)kod five times prior to his fight with "big puncher" diego? in fact the 40-year-old was so unimpressed with the power of chaves that he himself knocked down the monster puncher in the sixth round that was anything but a flash knockdown. weiss with his whopping 30 percent ko ratio again all against argentinian bums(living in a third world country i understand exactly these type of "boxers" that pad records of both weiss and chaves and i can say with close to 100 percent certainity that i could ko 80 percent of these guys myself), imo, could have made a case for actually having beaten diego if you watch the entire fight. again, who exactly has chaves kod to be considered a monster puncher? because he was nowhere near putting down let alone koing weiss, thurman or rios
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tldr


----------

